# Tail Bobbing?



## Hani (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi There guys, 
Today i wanted to make sure if my budgie is really tail bobbing or is it something different, because from what ive seen that.. i noticed my budgie started shaking his tail while breathing(Not many times), Perhaps, i tried to give it a test by bringing new object to make him get scared a little bit and see how he is breathing heavily, however once i did that, i saw that his tail was bobbing very fast during the time when he was getting afraid or scared.. Plus i recorded it(The Video link is down below)

As far as i know, i am really worried about this.. and i know tail bobbing is one of the dangerous signs for budgie's sickness etc..

and basically I dont see any signs of illness or getting puffed up, hes really playful and very active.

Heres the Video : UPLOAD.EE - 20160423_231739.mp4 - Download

The site is downloadable, its only downloading for you an mp4 video recorded by my Galaxy J5 Phone, No Virus at all.. please watch it and tell me your opinions.

Many Thanks !

~ Hani


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please watch the video linked below.

This will give you the information you need so you can determine if what you are seeing with your budgie is something you need to be concerned about.






If you are concerned about your budgie's breathing, then you should take him to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------

